# Interesting quote from Tide corner, Geno Smith



## RipperIII (Jan 22, 2013)

BAMA corner Geno smith, formerly of St. Pius HS, heavily recruited by UGA and BAMA speaks out on BAMA vs UGA mindset...especially with regard to practices..."I have friends at UGA, it's different here, we're physical, we tackle each other"

just found that interesting.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA corner Geno smith, formerly of St. Pius HS, heavily recruited by UGA and BAMA speaks out on BAMA vs UGA mindset...especially with regard to practices..."I have friends at UGA, it's different here, we're physical, we tackle each other"
> 
> just found that interesting.



Maybe that's why all the UGA "NFL caliber" defensive players had issues tackling running backs?


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure he did..... would you expect him to say anything negative about Bama? or anything good about UGA for that matter?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 22, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Sure he did..... would you expect him to say anything negative about Bama? or anything good about UGA for that matter?



he was being quoted in an article profiling Saban and Calipari, both acknowledged as being the best in their respective businesses.

The article focused on what makes them so different from their peers, so competitive, year in and year out despite losing so many juniors to the pros.

sorry to hurt any feelings, but that is what the kid said, nd judging from the SECCG how can you doubt him? The Dawg D could not/would not make tackles....but this is not about fundamentals its about a "mindset"...you should read the article.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2013)

Been a problem at UGA for a long time. But I have been fortunate to watch one or two practices and they did tackle while I was there maybe I just caught them on a good day though. Who knows? There are holes in all D's Saban's included. UGA put up over 500 yards of O against Bamas D. So whats the problem there rip? Mindset? Fundamentals? Just curious if you see where the problem is? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2013)

Also forgot about the Blocked fg that Ogletree ran back for a td. Was the mindset not right on ST's? Maybe there was a fundamental breakdown in whoever was supposed to block him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Been a problem at UGA for a long time. But I have been fortunate to watch one or two practices and they did tackle while I was there maybe I just caught them on a good day though. Who knows? There are holes in all D's Saban's included. UGA put up over 500 yards of O against Bamas D. So whats the problem there rip? Mindset? Fundamentals? Just curious if you see where the problem is? Go Dawgs!



You dont actually think any Bamers remeber any of that do you Jeff. How about what Johnny football did to that defense? Guess they did not practice tackling QB's.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You dont actually think any Bamers remeber any of that do you Jeff. How about what Johnny football did to that defense? Guess they did not practice tackling QB's.



I think a bunch of them do, but it only takes one......


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I think a bunch of them do, but it only takes one......



Ray Charles sings some of them to sleep at night.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How about what Johnny football did to that defense? Guess they did not practice tackling QB's.



You have got to catch him before you can tackle him.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Been a problem at UGA for a long time. But I have been fortunate to watch one or two practices and they did tackle while I was there maybe I just caught them on a good day though. Who knows? There are holes in all D's Saban's included. UGA put up over 500 yards of O against Bamas D. So whats the problem there rip? Mindset? Fundamentals? Just curious if you see where the problem is? Go Dawgs!



Who won the game?

Who did not pack it in after the TAMU game?

who did not pack it in after the loss to LSU last season?

Who won the BCSNCG?...back to back,...3 in the last 4 years

Mental toughness.

UGA players clearly stated that "they have better athletes at every position across the board"...

UGA has the "dream team" recruiting class

UGA puts more players into the Pros than just about any other team...yet they can not get to the pinnacle.

So you tell me


----------



## DSGB (Jan 23, 2013)

The same Geno Smith that Gurley ran through to score a TD in the fourth quarter?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

DSGB said:


> The same Geno Smith that Gurley ran through to score a TD in the fourth quarter?



yep, the same Geno smith that broke up two 3rd down conversion passes from Murray.

by the way got any pics of Rambo making any plays?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> by the way got any pics of Rambo making any plays?



Nope.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Nope.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 23, 2013)

we tackle the crap out of each other at Georgia Tech and it hasn't helped a whole ton.

maybe, just maybe, Bama gets more talent...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Who won the game?
> 
> Who did not pack it in after the TAMU game?
> 
> ...


You won a game that could have gone either way bud. Here's the deal your D gave up over 500 yards. So again is it mental or is it fundamentals? Our D got hosed and so did yours! Not sure why your pounding your chest? You seem to know a lot about the game so which is it? We all know how many NC your team has won. Thanks for reminding us. So all I have to do is get my sons pop warner team this year in the right mindset and we will win out? I think I'll stick with Fundamentals and hope we got some talent...... Also I think UGA did a pretty good job of bouncing back after the beatdown SC put on them too. I guess they were in the right mindset after that game. Without talent you dont win! Without Fundamentals talent dont mean squat! Once those are acchieved then you create the right mindset. Congrats on the win and another BCS title!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You won a game that could have gone either way bud. Here's the deal your D gave up over 500 yards. So again is it mental or is it fundamentals? Our D got hosed and so did yours! Not sure why your pounding your chest? You seem to know a lot about the game so which is it? We all know how many NC your team has won. Thanks for reminding us. So all I have to do is get my sons pop warner team this year in the right mindset and we will win out? I think I'll stick with Fundamentals and hope we got some talent...... Also I think UGA did a pretty good job of bouncing back after the beatdown SC put on them too. I guess they were in the right mindset after that game. Without talent you dont win! Without Fundamentals talent dont mean squat! Once those are acchieved then you create the right mindset. Congrats on the win and another BCS title!




not pounding my chest at all,...simply posted what a Ga. native, BAMA player said in an interview with Calipari pertaining to what makes Saban so successful.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You won a game that could have gone either way bud. Here's the deal your D gave up over 500 yards. So again is it mental or is it fundamentals? Our D got hosed and so did yours! Not sure why your pounding your chest? You seem to know a lot about the game so which is it? We all know how many NC your team has won. Thanks for reminding us. So all I have to do is get my sons pop warner team this year in the right mindset and we will win out? I think I'll stick with Fundamentals and hope we got some talent...... Also I think UGA did a pretty good job of bouncing back after the beatdown SC put on them too. I guess they were in the right mindset after that game. Without talent you dont win! Without Fundamentals talent dont mean squat! Once those are acchieved then you create the right mindset. Congrats on the win and another BCS title!




yep, that game could have gone either way, as the TAMU game could have gone either way....BAMA won one, lost one....UGA lost both,...oh, wait a minute, the USCe could not have gone either way...my bad


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> not pounding my chest at all,...simply posted what a Ga. native, BAMA player said in an interview with Calipari pertaining to what makes Saban so successful.



Yea buddy!

 UGA fans are here win or lose unlike some bammers who are absent for a whole week after a loss. There are no more Sabans to go around. He obviously gets players to buy into a system that have the same mindset as any other player in the country that is not there for an education. So you tell me what makes them better. You act like the fans have some sort of influence on the program. Some bama fans have gone as far to say they don't settle for second best. Tell me as a fan how I can make a difference for UGA.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yea buddy!
> 
> UGA fans are here win or lose unlike some bammers who are absent for a whole week after a loss. There are no more Sabans to go around. He obviously gets players to buy into a system that have the same mindset as any other player in the country that is not there for an education. So you tell me what makes them better. You act like the fans have some sort of influence on the program. Some bama fans have gone as far to say they don't settle for second best. Tell me as a fan how I can make a difference for UGA.



BAMA graduates 76% ...UGA's rate is less...what is your point?

I post a comment from an interview, stated that it was "interesting" and all you poor, sensitive pup types get all up in paws...yippin and yappin and taking shots at BAMA fans, as opposed reading the article.

I know it's tough being a dawg fan these days, and to your point, other than support, or criticize, a fan has little influence on a program per se.

The jist of my post is simple,...I find it interesting that a BAMA player who stays in touch with friends on UGA's team, states that "things are different at BAMA"

chew on that bone a while


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey brownceluse,...where did you come up with your stats of UGA vs BAMA's D?


last I checked, UGA had total yards of 394
by stark contrast,...BAMA had over 500 yds vs. UGA

are you sure you are not a closet BAMA fan, confusing your numbers and all?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> yep, that game could have gone either way, as the TAMU game could have gone either way....BAMA won one, lost one....UGA lost both,...oh, wait a minute, the USCe could not have gone either way...my bad



Your awful arrogant here lately rip. You act as if y'all just dominated us. I don't get it bro? What's your axe to grind here? Your wrong on the fb process as well. You are pounding your chest and I think it's hillarious. I bet you weren't so confident while our two teams were playing..... You need to come help me coach this fall I bet we will go all the way with your approach...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Hey brownceluse,...where did you come up with your stats of UGA vs BAMA's D?
> 
> 
> last I checked, UGA had total yards of 394
> ...


I have always been a closet Bama fan isn't everyoñe?
I could be wrong on the stats I have not googled it. 394 isn't a top d performance is it?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Your awful arrogant here lately rip. You act as if y'all just dominated us. I don't get it bro? What's your axe to grind here? Your wrong on the fb process as well. You are pounding your chest and I think it's hillarious. I bet you weren't so confident while our two teams were playing..... You need to come help me coach this fall I bet we will go all the way with your approach...



I see I've exposed a nerve.

Not arrogant at all, and feel free to go back and check my post after the game to see if I stated any where at all that we dominated UGA,...I never said, typed or implied that at all.

But let's be clear,...way back 5 years ago or so, when I joined this forum I stated that i did not think UGA had what it takes at the HC position to win the NC.

BAMA was starting Saban's 2nd year, and we were headed to Athens for some sort of Blackout.
Dawg fans on this forum were hammerin BAMA non-stop, especially Saban.
After that game, I bet Ol Red that BAMA would win an SECC before UGA did(actually Ol Red challenged me to that bet), he wanted to wager a year's salary, instead i bet him $10.00 to prove I'm not a fool...have not seen that $10.00

Then you guys really hit the skids, so I laid off of the banter.

But the last season or so, every time I post something positive, or perceived to be positive about BAMA or Saban, you lil doggies get all pishy, you have to put in some derogatory remarks, claim BAMA fans are insufferable.

If I don't post something positive about UGA, you guys get your lil feelings hurt,...not my problem.

For the record I enjoy  to UGA more than just about any other team, but I haven't been able to in good conscientious  you lil doggies in quiet a while, ya'll have stunk for so long...I feel bad about it.

And now, you justify my thoughts,..."you can't handle the truth!!"...(thank you Jack)

UGA was close to getting there this year...but they didn't.

Did BAMA Dominate? no, but when does winning have to be in dominating fashion? (please don't tell me BAMA was "lucky" to win that game)

Last I checked there are only two columns,...W's and L's

...Anyway, UGA should have a dominating Offense next year...happy?


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA graduates 76% ...UGA's rate is less...what is your point?
> 
> I post a comment from an interview, stated that it was "interesting" and all you poor, sensitive pup types get all up in paws...yippin and yappin and taking shots at BAMA fans, as opposed reading the article.
> 
> ...



Every schools approach is different. Maybe other schools like to keep their wins and not have them vacated by the NCAA years down the road.

It's not tough being a dawg fan. It is tough looking at someone boasting at every chance and acting like your helping our team. Like I said before, where were all your articles after the texas a&m game?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I have always been a closet Bama fan isn't everyoñe?
> I could be wrong on the stats I have not googled it. 394 isn't a top d performance is it?



not by any metric...Our D was our weak link this year, and everyone knows it,...heck we lost 6 starters off the previous years roster, actually 7,...so what's your point


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Every schools approach is different. Maybe other schools like to keep their wins and not have them vacated by the NCAA years down the road.
> 
> It's not tough being a dawg fan. It is tough looking at someone boasting at every chance and acting like your helping our team. Like I said before, where were all your articles after the texas a&m game?



I posted just as often after A&M as any other game, and I was critical of McCarron, and the offense for not performing.

You guys post something positive about UGA and it's just a post,...BAMA fans post something positive about BAMA and it's a "boast".


just a tad bit sensitive there rip


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I see I've exposed a nerve.
> 
> Not arrogant at all, and feel free to go back and check my post after the game to see if I stated any where at all that we dominated UGA,...I never said, typed or implied that at all.
> 
> ...



When you post these articles you are getting exactly what you want. If you just wanted bammers input they would have been in the bama only thread that nobody looks at.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Geno acts like this program is light years ahead of everybody else. They were not light years ahead of Georgia or a 2 loss A&M team. They get good atheletes, and are coached well, but they are not head and shoulders above every team in the country.


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I posted just as often after A&M as any other game, and I was critical of McCarron, and the offense for not performing.
> 
> You guys post something positive about UGA and it's just a post,...BAMA fans post something positive about BAMA and it's a "boast".
> 
> ...



Oh yea that's all it was.

It had nothing negative about UGA.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> When you post these articles you are getting exactly what you want. If you just wanted bammers input they would have been in the bama only thread that nobody looks at.



Actually Rip, I wanted to hear feed back from Dawgs pertaining to the program, Richt, the OC, DC or what ever.
These conversations, when started by a Dawg seem to be ok, just not by a BAMA fan, who happens to be a College football fan, and interested in most things SEC related.

You yourself have posted that you are not happy with things in Athens, many other dawgs have voiced similar opinions, "fire bobo", "fire Richt", "fire Grantham" what ever,...several dawgs have agreed with my premise that as good as Richt is,...he does not have something, drive, intensity, organization, mindset, something that it takes to get to the top.

I wanted to hear Doggie responses,...too much to ask i suppose.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Oh yea that's all it was.
> 
> It had nothing negative about UGA.




not referring to this specific post, just in general


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Geno acts like this program is light years ahead of everybody else. They were not light years ahead of Georgia or a 2 loss A&M team. They get good atheletes, and are coached well, but they are not head and shoulders above every team in the country.



you confuse single seasons with stretches of years...3 NC's in 4 seasons would indicate that BAMA is ahead of everyone else at this point,...it won't last for ever, that is a fact, but it is also a fact that UGA is not close at this point.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you confuse single seasons with stretches of years...3 NC's in 4 seasons would indicate that BAMA is ahead of everyone else at this point,...it won't last for ever, that is a fact, but it is also a fact that UGA is not close at this point.



I dont confuse anything, there was a long stretch of years and coaches that never sniffed a NC.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont confuse anything, there was a long stretch of years and coaches that never sniffed a NC.



you mentioned two specific games in the same year as evidence that BAMA is not ahead of other programs...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I see I've exposed a nerve.
> 
> Not arrogant at all, and feel free to go back and check my post after the game to see if I stated any where at all that we dominated UGA,...I never said, typed or implied that at all.
> 
> ...


Another arrogant, entitled rant! Which is it rip? Fundamental or mindset?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you mentioned two specific games in the same year as evidence that BAMA is not ahead of other programs...


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Actually Rip, I wanted to hear feed back from Dawgs pertaining to the program, Richt, the OC, DC or what ever.
> These conversations, when started by a Dawg seem to be ok, just not by a BAMA fan, who happens to be a College football fan, and interested in most things SEC related.
> 
> You yourself have posted that you are not happy with things in Athens, many other dawgs have voiced similar opinions, "fire bobo", "fire Richt", "fire Grantham" what ever,...several dawgs have agreed with my premise that as good as Richt is,...he does not have something, drive, intensity, organization, mindset, something that it takes to get to the top.
> ...



As stated plenty of times I wouldn't mind a change. If UGA thinks Richt is the best we can do I have no choice to be OK with it. I also feel like Murray's numbers are skewed due to the easy schedule last season. I feel like, while his numbers may be close to this seaon he will continue to make some key mistakes in big games. 

There are the same UGA fans that post regularly and I think you know our feeling about the team. That proves you are just wanting to get a rise out of us and you have succeeded. We all know bama and saban are doing SOMETHING that gives them an edge, just not sure what.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 23, 2013)

1980


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 1980



 That went right through the heart..


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> As stated plenty of times I wouldn't mind a change. If UGA thinks Richt is the best we can do I have no choice to be OK with it. I also feel like Murray's numbers are skewed due to the easy schedule last season. I feel like, while his numbers may be close to this seaon he will continue to make some key mistakes in big games.
> 
> There are the same UGA fans that post regularly and I think you know our feeling about the team. That proves you are just wanting to get a rise out of us and you have succeeded. We all know bama and saban are doing SOMETHING that gives them an edge, just not sure what.



Thanks Rip, that is an honest assessment, and more in-line with what I thought I'd read, I don't expect all dawg fans to feel the same, but I'd like to read more post like this one, especially from guys who differ...with out the slams.

Richt may win one, and mark it down, I'll be one of, if not the first to say "congrats"!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 1980



Yep, I was there.

I've seen BAMA go through 3 distinct multi-championship runs,...and the following collapses.   

So, I'll enjoy this will I can


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


>



What...you don't get it


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Another arrogant, entitled rant! Which is it rip? Fundamental or mindset?



what is arrogant about it?

You say you are a coach,...so, how can you have one with out the other

...in order to be consistently good fundamentally, you have to have the right "mindset"


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Geno acts like this program is light years ahead of everybody else. They were not light years ahead of Georgia or a 2 loss A&M team. They get good atheletes, and are coached well, but they are not head and shoulders above every team in the country.



sounds like the way all sec homers feel about any body that is not in the mighty sec, lol. mainly uga fans that havent had a national championship since 1980.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> he was being quoted in an article profiling Saban and Calipari, both acknowledged as being the best in their respective businesses.
> 
> The article focused on what makes them so different from their peers, so competitive, year in and year out despite losing so many juniors to the pros.
> 
> sorry to hurt any feelings, but that is what the kid said, nd judging from the SECCG how can you doubt him? The Dawg D could not/would not make tackles....but this is not about fundamentals its about a "mindset"...you should read the article.


 You tell me?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

I know how to get to Sumter County.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> what is arrogant about it?
> 
> You say you are a coach,...so, how can you have one with out the other
> 
> ...in order to be consistently good fundamentally, you have to have the right "mindset"



I'm no coach, but I always help during practices along the O and D line. I cant commit full time because of work. Here's what I do know from playing the game and helping my son. The only way to change their mindset is to teach them the right way. Fundamental football nothing more nothing less.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'm no coach, but I always help during practices along the O and D line. I cant commit full time because of work. Here's what I do know from playing the game and helping my son. The only way to change their mindset is to teach them the right way. Fundamental football nothing more nothing less.



I agree, but you can't have one with out the other.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I agree, but you can't have one with out the other.



Let me know when you want to catch a UGA baseball game and we can slip over and catch the fb team practice while we're there.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I agree, but you can't have one with out the other.



How were Geno's fundamentals when he admits he went the wrong way on the last play of the SEC title game and covered the wrong guy?  Listening to a freshmen DB's take on how one big time program compares vs another is about as meaningful as taking relationship advice from Manti Teo.

FYI, I am fairly certain they might tackle each other at  one practice per year at UGA, maybe even two.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Let me know when you want to catch a UGA baseball game and we can slip over and catch the fb team practice while we're there.



That'd be cool, I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> How were Geno's fundamentals when he admits he went the wrong way on the last play of the SEC title game and covered the wrong guy?  Listening to a freshmen DB's take on how one big time program compares vs another is about as meaningful as taking relationship advice from Manti Teo.
> 
> FYI, I am fairly certain they might tackle each other at  one practice per year at UGA, maybe even two.



is it really that complicated for you?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Actually Rip, I wanted to hear feed back from Dawgs pertaining to the program, Richt, the OC, DC or what ever.
> These conversations, when started by a Dawg seem to be ok, just not by a BAMA fan, who happens to be a College football fan, and interested in most things SEC related.
> 
> You yourself have posted that you are not happy with things in Athens, many other dawgs have voiced similar opinions, "fire bobo", "fire Richt", "fire Grantham" what ever,...several dawgs have agreed with my premise that as good as Richt is,...he does not have something, drive, intensity, organization, mindset, something that it takes to get to the top.
> ...



A few years ago, the team was plagued with injuries and some felt that was one of the reasons they couldn't get over the hump, so to speak. Richt decided it was best to avoid injury by having less contact during practices. The past couple years, I thought they went back to full contact, but I'm not sure how much different it is from Bama's practices. 

I do know this - Saban's first head coaching job was what? 1990? He won his first NC in 2003. He's had 23 years to fine tune his "process." This was CMR's 12th season as HC and he's come mighty close a couple times. I'm sure he's learned a thing or two along the way and should only get better. Sure, he could go his whole career and never win a NC, but he could also get it figured out - like Saban has - and win multiple titles before it's all said and done.


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> A few years ago, the team was plagued with injuries and some felt that was one of the reasons they couldn't get over the hump, so to speak. Richt decided it was best to avoid injury by having less contact during practices. The past couple years, I thought they went back to full contact, but I'm not sure how much different it is from Bama's practices.
> 
> I do know this - Saban's first head coaching job was what? 1990? He won his first NC in 2003. He's had 23 years to fine tune his "process." This was CMR's 12th season as HC and he's come mighty close a couple times. I'm sure he's learned a thing or two along the way and should only get better. Sure, he could go his whole career and never win a NC, but he could also get it figured out - like Saban has - and win multiple titles before it's all said and done.



Great post! I never looked at it that way.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> A few years ago, the team was plagued with injuries and some felt that was one of the reasons they couldn't get over the hump, so to speak. Richt decided it was best to avoid injury by having less contact during practices. The past couple years, I thought they went back to full contact, but I'm not sure how much different it is from Bama's practices.
> 
> I do know this - Saban's first head coaching job was what? 1990? He won his first NC in 2003. He's had 23 years to fine tune his "process." This was CMR's 12th season as HC and he's come mighty close a couple times. I'm sure he's learned a thing or two along the way and should only get better. Sure, he could go his whole career and never win a NC, but he could also get it figured out - like Saban has - and win multiple titles before it's all said and done.



That is a great positive spin. Using Saban as a measuring stick, CMR should bring home the crystal this year! I like thinking positive... we shall see...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> A few years ago, the team was plagued with injuries and some felt that was one of the reasons they couldn't get over the hump, so to speak. Richt decided it was best to avoid injury by having less contact during practices. The past couple years, I thought they went back to full contact, but I'm not sure how much different it is from Bama's practices.
> 
> I do know this - Saban's first head coaching job was what? 1990? He won his first NC in 2003. He's had 23 years to fine tune his "process." This was CMR's 12th season as HC and he's come mighty close a couple times. I'm sure he's learned a thing or two along the way and should only get better. Sure, he could go his whole career and never win a NC, but he could also get it figured out - like Saban has - and win multiple titles before it's all said and done.



Interesting comparison; Saban has 17 years of Head coaching experience (1 with Toledo, 5 with Michigan State) 11 years with 2 major programs, 4 NC's

Richt has 12 years of Head coaching experience all with the same  major program, 0 NC's

I will say this for Richt, getting Grantham was a solid move.
The offense is going to be strong next year...the defense should not see much if any drop off.

If Richt changes his attitude toward penalties, then the dawgs might get over the hump.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 24, 2013)

They will drop one of the first two games.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> is it really that complicated for you?



I guess so, seems odd to base a post about attention to detail, focus, fundamentals etc... on a kid who was just called out for making a mental mistake during the biggest play of the SEC title game due to a lack of attention to detail that could have cost the game.  I guess that is too complicated for me to figure out but I will take his word for it, he is 19 after all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> I guess so, seems odd to base a post about attention to detail, focus, fundamentals etc... on a kid who was just called out for making a mental mistake during the biggest play of the SEC title game due to a lack of attention to detail that could have cost the game.  I guess that is too complicated for me to figure out but I will take his word for it, he is 19 after all.



Dont confuse them with facts flowingwell


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> They will drop one of the first two games.



If they do we should be fine, and I'm hoping they dont drop both of them. If your going to lose lose early. Losing to SC has been good to us.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> If they do we should be fine, and I'm hoping they dont drop both of them. If your going to lose lose early. Losing to SC has been good to us.....



Can't argue with that.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 24, 2013)

go clemson


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> go clemson



And take South Carolina with you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And take South Carolina with you.



Dabo is da debil.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Dabo is da debil.



No He's Spurrier's punching bag...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> No He's Spurrier's punching bag...



So is Richt.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 25, 2013)

DSGB said:


> A few years ago, the team was plagued with injuries and some felt that was one of the reasons they couldn't get over the hump, so to speak. Richt decided it was best to avoid injury by having less contact during practices. The past couple years, I thought they went back to full contact, but I'm not sure how much different it is from Bama's practices.
> 
> I do know this - Saban's first head coaching job was what? 1990? He won his first NC in 2003. He's had 23 years to fine tune his "process." This was CMR's 12th season as HC and he's come mighty close a couple times. I'm sure he's learned a thing or two along the way and should only get better. Sure, he could go his whole career and never win a NC, but he could also get it figured out - like Saban has - and win multiple titles before it's all said and done.



And pigs could start growing wings and fly all over the place


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> So is Richt.



Negative Ghost rider. Check the record


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 25, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> I guess so, seems odd to base a post about attention to detail, focus, fundamentals etc... on a kid who was just called out for making a mental mistake during the biggest play of the SEC title game due to a lack of attention to detail that could have cost the game.  I guess that is too complicated for me to figure out but I will take his word for it, he is 19 after all.



Yep, it is most definitely too complicated for you to noodle out.

There is a distinct difference in the coaching of a player, and that player's performance,...and since you can not discern the jist of the post, I'll 'splain it to ya,...the article is about the coaching by Saban, not the performance by a true freshman.

That same true freshman broke up 2 key 3rd down conversion attempts by Murray.
so let's see,...make that one mental lapse vs. two great plays, not bad for a true freshman in that game.
especially when compared to Murray, a seasoned vet., throwing a brain dead pick at the end of the half leading to BAMA points.

But I digress.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont confuse them with facts flowingwell




When you get some facts, get back to me


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> When you get some facts, get back to me



Here are some:

. Penn State

Seasons with vacated wins: 1998-2011
Total wins vacated: 112

We all know the backstory here, and it's a near-guarantee that Penn State will remain at the top of this list for the rest of the NCAA's existence.

2. Alabama

Seasons with vacated wins: 1993, 2005, 2006, 2007
Total wins vacated: 29

The Crimson Tide went 9-3-1 during the 1993 season, but were later forced to vacate eight of those wins due to the fact that the school had allowed an ineligible player to play in 11 games that season. Following a more recent investigation, the university was forced to vacate all of the wins from its 10-2 2005 season and its 6-7 2006 season, as well as five wins from its 7-6 2007 season. The reason that all of these wins had to be vacated? The NCAA found that a bunch of football players had been using the school's text book distribution program (in which student-athletes are able to buy textbooks at discounted prices) to score textbooks for their friends, girlfriends, etc.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2013)

That was all like 3 BCS National Championships ago. We could care less.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 25, 2013)

DSGB said:


> A few years ago, the team was plagued with injuries and some felt that was one of the reasons they couldn't get over the hump, so to speak. Richt decided it was best to avoid injury by having less contact during practices. The past couple years, I thought they went back to full contact, but I'm not sure how much different it is from Bama's practices.
> 
> I do know this - Saban's first head coaching job was what? 1990? He won his first NC in 2003. He's had 23 years to fine tune his "process." This was CMR's 12th season as HC and he's come mighty close a couple times. I'm sure he's learned a thing or two along the way and should only get better. Sure, he could go his whole career and never win a NC, but he could also get it figured out - like Saban has - and win multiple titles before it's all said and done.



Sounds like UGA needs to sign Richt to a life time contract so he don't get away from them . Richt will never be as good as Saban .


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> Here are some:
> 
> . Penn State
> 
> ...




Feel better Rip

totally irrelevant to the discussion, but since when have you lil doggies been relevant in anything


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> That was all like 3 BCS National Championships ago. We could care less.



What I would expect.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 25, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Yep, it is most definitely too complicated for you to noodle out.
> 
> There is a distinct difference in the coaching of a player, and that player's performance,...and since you can not discern the jist of the post, I'll 'splain it to ya,...the article is about the coaching by Saban, not the performance by a true freshman.
> 
> ...



I just wish I could remember what we all used to do on Saturday before Saban invented the game. 

 By the way, didn't the well coached AJ MCarron, also a seasoned vet throw a few "brain dead" pics in that game? I guess that was not a mental lapse.

 Since you can't seem to noodle out my response,opinion of a 19 year old true freshmen who makes major mistakes in big games about any program other than the one he barely knows about (his own) should be laughable even to the most ignorant of fans.


----------

